# East Bay 5-9 Big Black Drum



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Me and a buddy headed out about 7am and checked a few spots in East Bay. Caught a few specs and a nice redfish. Bottom fishing around Garcon Bridge the large white trout (16 to 18 inches) were biting really well. My buddy tied into something large on one of his small rigs he had out for trout and after about 45 minutes landed this large Black Drum. Also did see some large pods of bait in the bay early in the day


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

gastonfish said:


> Me and a buddy headed out about 7am and checked a few spots in East Bay. Caught a few specs and a nice redfish. Bottom fishing around Garcon Bridge the large white trout (16 to 18 inches) were biting really well. My buddy tied into something large on one of his small rigs he had out for trout and after about 45 minutes landed this large Black Drum. Also did see some large pods of bait in the bay early in the day
> View attachment 79759


Nice fish


----------



## Elephant-Cowboy (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice fish


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow nice catch!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Hpoe u put him back.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Great catch on a trout rig, you did a terrific job!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

gastonfish said:


> Me and a buddy headed out about 7am and checked a few spots in East Bay. Caught a few specs and a nice redfish. Bottom fishing around Garcon Bridge the large white trout (16 to 18 inches) were biting really well. My buddy tied into something large on one of his small rigs he had out for trout and after about 45 minutes landed this large Black Drum. Also did see some large pods of bait in the bay early in the day
> View attachment 79759


So whats with thr big hole in the Drums side?


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Not bad, that would make some nice steaks.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

About time we started seeing some bait, won't be long until they are in Blackwater Bay. You said they disappeared later in the day?

Looks like a cookie cutter got him. Lol


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> About time we started seeing some bait, won't be long until they are in Blackwater Bay. You said they disappeared later in the day?
> 
> Looks like a cookie cutter got him. Lol


I hope he was not just throw back after a gaff in the side and mouth!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

So some of you eat the big ones??


----------



## Georgia tater (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't imagine that thing would be good to eat


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Oh, yeah. At first glance I thought it was a Boga grip.


----------



## profishing (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice drum I've caught alot of them that size and bigger over off the bay bridge by the three mile. Surprised to see that one still has his stripes for one that size. Good catch


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I was one of the guys that met you at the launch. Drum was even more impressive when you see it with your own eyes. Hard to believe that you could land one that big with such light tackle. Great job.

Greg


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I eat the big ones as often as possible. Cut the red meat out, brine them, then cut them into strips and fry them. They taste like chicken fingers and have a similar texture. I've eaten them up to 60 lbs and I haven't had a bad one yet, and with the amount of meat that I get off of them I feed 3 families.

I've eaten hardheads, pinfish, lizardfish, sting/cow nose rays, and just about everything else aside from a puffer. There are only two fish that I have found in these waters that taste bad and they are the bluefish and the cow nose ray. Most of the time when folks tell you something's bad they've either never actually had it or they did something wrong.

That being said, this keyboard would probably taste good if you cook it right!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Redtracker said:


> So some of you eat the big ones??


Most of the time big Black Drum are full of worms when they get that big. Some people will eat 'em but I just throw them back.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

They do have worms near the tail but they cut out easily and they're harmless. You'd be hard pressed to find any of the drum species without worms in the warmer months. The two trout I cleaned this week were full of them too.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a monster Black Drum! 
they are the Grand Dads of the trenches!

Teri got a nice Redfish here...


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Got this one Monday 41"


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice one red! He's been wollowing.


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

Fun to catch no matter if you eat it or toss him back. Great job on light tackle!!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Redtracker said:


> So whats with thr big hole in the Drums side?


 Actually Had 2 large remora attached to it!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> About time we started seeing some bait, won't be long until they are in Blackwater Bay. You said they disappeared later in the day?
> 
> Looks like a cookie cutter got him. Lol


 We didnt see the bait later in the day no but the wind was causing a good chop so they would have been hard to spot.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Redtracker said:


> I hope he was not just throw back after a gaff in the side and mouth!


The gaff didnt cause the injuries. We were very careful with the gaff (just liped) it was the only way to land it.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

twodown said:


> Hpoe u put him back.


 Cant lie we were going to release it but dont think it would have made it. It was my buddies first really big drum so we did keep it. Was some really good eating! I have put them back many times in the 30 lb range.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

BY Ryan said:


> They do have worms near the tail but they cut out easily and they're harmless. You'd be hard pressed to find any of the drum species without worms in the warmer months. The two trout I cleaned this week were full of them too.


 Only had a 3 inch section on one side close to the tail that had worms. Was easily removed.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

twodown said:


> Hpoe u put him back.


I don't think he will float after that BIG hole in his side, I am just saying Twodown :no::thumbsup: LOL


----------

